# Info that turned my tum!



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi everyone....I'll keep it quick. I've a contact in BC whom I've been emailing for a short while. Told her we received and landed our visas in August and she replied:

'Glad to hear you got your visas. Did you know that you can't be out of Canada for more than 6 months once you have landed? Longer than 6 months and it will invalidate your visa and permanent residency. You might need to come over soon to get the Immigration stamp on your passports to show that you are in Canada' 

Is this true? If so, we're already heading for invalidation as we had no intention of going over again until we actually get our one-way tickets June 2011.

Any advice would be very gratefully received as this has so far ruined my Friday....


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

BunskiBoo said:


> Hi everyone....I'll keep it quick. I've a contact in BC whom I've been emailing for a short while. Told her we received and landed our visas in August and she replied:
> 
> 'Glad to hear you got your visas. Did you know that you can't be out of Canada for more than 6 months once you have landed? Longer than 6 months and it will invalidate your visa and permanent residency. You might need to come over soon to get the Immigration stamp on your passports to show that you are in Canada'
> 
> ...


Your contact is talking claptrap. If you "landed" in August past then you are a permanent resident and as such you must spend 2 years out of every 5 in Canada to retain that status. The 2 years is cumulative, not consecutive.
Now take a deep breath and relax.


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> Your contact is talking claptrap. If you "landed" in August past then you are a permanent resident and as such you must spend 2 years out of every 5 in Canada to retain that status. The 2 years is cumulative, not consecutive.
> Now take a deep breath and relax.


Phew....! That's a relief. Even though I'd seen similar to your reply many times before on this forum, I thought that maybe the rules had changed. Thanks for putting my mind at rest.

Bye for now from a snowy, cold UK!


----------

